# Waffle batter - How far in advance?



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to pre-mix waffle batter the evening before my job. Will it hold up, or will I loose the "puffyness" because of the baking powder/soda breaking down?

Thanks.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I've worked in cafes that would make their pancake batter and use the same batter for several days. (Not that I recommend it) They would be nice and 'pancake like' but not really fluffy like IHOP.

Actually I couldn't win in this one place. The existing batter they used was pretty bad. I revised what they had left and it was better, but I found another one that was great. I would ALWAYS get complaints. NO LIE! Not that they were bad, but some wanted them "thin and crispy"<sort of like a crepe!!!?  ><explain THAT one>, or they weren't fluffy enough or TOO fluffy or TOO big or TOO small...every stinking single time I got a pancake order I would cringe...made me nuts...(I did like making the kids Mickey Mouse pancakes though)

IMHO I would think that it would be fine but I'm going to defer to others that have actually done waffles.

How many waffles are we talking about?

April


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I used a waffle batter which did not use baking powder, it was similar in preparation to choux pastry - we were able to prep a good day or so in advance!


----------



## morffin (May 4, 2006)

....or you can make a waff batter base and fold in whipped whites on site........

Finally, A Crisp Waffle


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

A girl I dated in HS was charged with keeping the starter alive. I remember her fearing a beating the day she let it die. 

Anyway, enough of country living. 

The starter was not for bread but for waffles. Mom, although worse that ANYTHING you have ever seen on Jerry Springer, did know how to cook. Those waffles were the best and I wish I had the recipe.

The choux recipe I would LOVE to try. Any hope of posting it?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's my home Sourdough Waffle recipe:

2 1/4 cups sourdough starter, room temp
2 cups flour
1 tablespoon sugar
1 pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon baking powder
3/4 cup milk
4 eggs
1/2 cup butter, melted

1.Melt butter.
2.Separate eggs.
3.Beat yolks in a medium bowl.
4.Whisk in melted butter. 
5.Whisk in milk. 
6.Stir in starter.
7.Combine dry ingredients (flour, sugar, salt, soda & baking powder) in large bowl.
8.Add wet to dry ingredients and gently mix, avoiding overmixing. A bit lumpy is OK.
9.Allow batter to sit and get a bit foamy.
10.Whip egg whites to soft peak stage.
11.Fold egg whites into dough.
12.Carefully ladle into hot waffle iron.
13.Cook until done.

These are, if I say so myself, the best waffles I know of. They're especially good with real maple syrup. Fruit, too.


----------

